# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  PES

## SDJ

Футбольный симулятор

----------


## SDJ

Есть игроки?

----------


## JAHolper

играл пару раз)
А вообще вредно в игрушки компьютерные гаматься.

----------


## SDJ

> играл пару раз)
> А вообще вредно в игрушки компьютерные гаматься.


Чем же вредно?) На хорошем экране, с хорошей аккустикой, тебя бы не оттянуть бы было)

----------

